# Draxler al Wolfsburg, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio è ormai fatta per il passaggio di *Julian Draxler al Wolfsburg *manca solo l'ufficilità, il giocatore ha già effettutato e superato le visite mediche,*allo Schalke 04 andranno 36 milioni con bonus compresi, al giocatore contratto di 5 anni a 5 milioni annui bonus compresi.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è ormai fatta per il passaggio di *Julian Draxler al Wolfsburg *manca solo l'ufficilità, il giocatore ha già effettutato e superato le visite mediche,*allo Schalke 04 andranno 36 milioni con bonus compresi, al giocatore contratto di 5 anni a 5 milioni annui bonus compresi.*



Cifre monstre,ecco perché non va alla Juve.
Ora speriamo che non rompano le balle con Witsel.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cifre monstre,ecco perché non va alla Juve.
> Ora speriamo che non rompano le balle con Witsel.



Si bisogna anche vedere quanto è lo stipendio base ma è comunque troppo per la Juve, su Witzel sembra si siano defilati ( Di Marzio) dice che il giocatore non convince tatticamente speriamo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2015)

Il Wolfsburg ha sostituito Perisic e De Bruyne in 2 giorni con Praet e Draxler....non dico si siano rinforzati ma non ci andiamo lontani...noi 2 mesi per prendere Witsel....che 2 maroni...cmq la Juve pare vada su Lamela


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Il Wolfsburg ha sostituito Perisic e De Bruyne in 2 giorni con Praet e Draxler....non dico si siano rinforzati ma non ci andiamo lontani...noi 2 mesi per prendere Witsel....che 2 maroni...cmq la Juve pare vada su Lamela



Hanno preso anche praet?


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Questa trattativa è l'analogo di Jackson Martinez


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Il Wolfsburg ha sostituito Perisic e De Bruyne in 2 giorni con Praet e Draxler....non dico si siano rinforzati ma non ci andiamo lontani...noi 2 mesi per prendere Witsel....che 2 maroni...cmq la Juve pare vada su Lamela



Dovrebbe arrivare anche Embolo al posto di Bendtner.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2015)

E il galliano è in spiaggia a fare il bagno. ...

Mamma mia che obrobrio


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2015)

Per talento vale anche di più. 

Credo che la Juve non fosse così convinta di puntare su di lui.


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2015)

Mi chiedo quanto sia utile parlare della Bindi e di Belen, dubito che in Germania siano così conosciute


----------



## TheZio (30 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio è ormai fatta per il passaggio di *Julian Draxler al Wolfsburg *manca solo l'ufficilità, il giocatore ha già effettutato e superato le visite mediche,*allo Schalke 04 andranno 36 milioni con bonus compresi, al giocatore contratto di 5 anni a 5 milioni annui bonus compresi.*



Bruttissimo colpo per i gobbi... Ma vediamo come reagiscono Marotta&Paratici...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Il Wolfsburg ha sostituito Perisic e De Bruyne in 2 giorni con Praet e Draxler....non dico si siano rinforzati ma non ci andiamo lontani...noi 2 mesi per prendere Witsel....che 2 maroni...cmq la Juve pare vada su Lamela



si sono rinforzati alla grande invece.
Draxler nettamente superiore a Perisic, Praet non è forte quanto De bruyne, ma in prospettiva si imho. In più hanno preso dante, ed embolo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si sono rinforzati alla grande invece.
> Draxler nettamente superiore a Perisic, Praet non è forte quanto De bruyne, ma in prospettiva si imho. In più hanno preso dante, ed embolo.



Praet meglio di De bruyne non esageriamo, Draxler è meglio di Perisic anche con una gamba sola, Embolo bel colpo se fosse vero, Dante è imbarazzante


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Praet meglio di De bruyne non esageriamo, Draxler è meglio di Perisic anche con una gamba sola, Embolo bel colpo se fosse vero, Dante è imbarazzante



Si magari però leggiamo bene  ho scritto non è forte quanto De Bruyne attualmente, ma in prospettiva si secondo me. Rosso Malpelo è di una incostanza paurosa vedi. Dante non è male, e loro avevano bisogno di difensori forti fisicamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Il Wolfsburg ha sostituito Perisic e De Bruyne in 2 giorni con Praet e Draxler*....non dico si siano rinforzati ma non ci andiamo lontani...noi 2 mesi per prendere Witsel....che 2 maroni...cmq la Juve pare vada su Lamela


Pazzesco, hanno fatto mosse che avrebbero dovuto fare il Milan o la Juventus, invece no, il Wolfsburg! Draxler sostituisce più che degnamente Perisic, mentre Praet non è De Bruyne ma se gli riuscirà il colpo lo diventerà entro breve.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

il bello è che i gobbi per prendere questo hanno dato coman al bayern monaco... eh, ma Marotta non è Galliani


----------



## markjordan (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il bello è che i gobbi per prendere questo hanno dato coman al bayern monaco... eh, ma Marotta non è Galliani


+ pirlo tevez e lorente regalati , vidal venduto come kondo ahahah


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si magari però leggiamo bene  ho scritto non è forte quanto De Bruyne attualmente, ma in prospettiva si secondo me. Rosso Malpelo è di una incostanza paurosa vedi. Dante non è male, e loro avevano bisogno di difensori forti fisicamente.



Ok , ho visto male, scusami  
No Dante per me invece è scarso come l'acqua in Burundi


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2015)

Aveva tempo per chiudere, certo in Europa non sono ammesse cifre ridicole o prestiti imbarazzanti. Ottima la scelta del ragazzo tra l'altro, sarà un ottimo trampolino di lancio per una big europea.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Agosto 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo quanto sia utile parlare della Bindi e di Belen, dubito che in Germania siano così conosciute




come rosicano...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2015)

36 mln, la juve voleva portarlo via a 15


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2015)

Intanto il Wolfsburg vuole attestarsi tra le prime forze in Germania e se continuano ad operare così bene sul mercato. Dopo Bayern e Borussia ci sono loro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Intanto il Wolfsburg vuole attestarsi tra le prime forze in Germania e se continuano ad operare così bene sul mercato. Dopo Bayern e Borussia ci sono loro.



Concordo.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2015)

Ormai il mercato è fuori quota per le italiane..


----------

